# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos in Bathrooms and painting

## ppsnake

We are planning on doing some painting in the bathroom over the Easter long weekend. 
Namely our bathroom which is pretty feral and is always covered in mold.  
We have taken steps to reduce the mould and have decided to paint the room with mould inhibitor paint. 
Some of the old paint has started to flake from cleaning with bleach, so prior to painting it i have been sanding a few patches back. 
Which got me thinking about the material in the roof. 
Now i am not sure of the age of the house but i believe it was built somewhere in the early 80's which i believe is when asbestos was being phased out. 
What are the chances it is abestos?
Can i safely sand the surface?
and is there any way i can easily identify the material? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## ppsnake

So i decided to jump up in the roof to take a look at if the boards have any marking on it.
I cant make the whole thing out because its obscured by the batons but it looks like it says Gypsum Australia LTD - Victor Board. 
Any one seen this stuff before? 
I cant find much online, and most of the blokes in the know i have called seem to think its just gyprock and shouldn't contain asbestos.

----------


## intertd6

> So i decided to jump up in the roof to take a look at if the boards have any marking on it.
> I cant make the whole thing out because its obscured by the batons but it looks like it says Gypsum Australia LTD - Victor Board. 
> Any one seen this stuff before? 
> I cant find much online, and most of the blokes in the know i have called seem to think its just gyprock and shouldn't contain asbestos.

   With that description it would appear to be a gyprock ceiling from the roof space side. If you can penetrate the lower face with something pointed easily then it would be the same material.
regards inter

----------


## METRIX

Victor Board was Boral's first paper covered gypsum product originating in 1948, or basically what we know as Gyprock these days. 
This should not pose any danger to sand or otherwise repair it. 
The main thing is to ensure you have good ventilation to minimise the mold coming back, We have done a lot of bathrooms which the roof / walls were covered in mold, and the owners said they cleaned and painted the roof etc many times and could not get rid of it. 
We replaced the ceilings with new plasterboard (and installed appropriate ventilation) as I think the mold gets into the gyprock and just keeps coming back. 
Cross flow ventilation is the go for a bathroom, and you always need a window open to allow fresh air to circulate.

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  however, walls might well be asbestos - as always just make sure that you use suitable safety gear whenever doing renos - especially sanding and drilling. No dust is good inside you and protecting against asbestos risks protects against others from dusts too.

----------

